# modprobe: can't open dependencies.. wie kan r ff snel helpen

## alberstom

modprobe: can't open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/modules.dep 

deze fout krijg ik als ik gentoo linux op start dit terwijl hij het eerst wel gewoon deed ook mijn nvidia driver en netwerk kaart driver worden niet meer goed geladen wat kan hier de oorzaak van zijn en hoe is dit te verhelpen?

alvast bedankt

----------

## Oortje

Mijn meest gemaakte fout: vergeten lilo opnieuw te runnen na het bakken van een nieuwe kernel. Na een reboot klopt de kernel versie niet meer met de modules versie, en dan kan de oude kernel de nieuwe modules niet vinden. Terecht natuurlijk!

Dus gewoon /etc/lilo runnen (of iets vergelijkbaars met grub).

[Als je een nieuwe kernel hebt gebakken natuurlijk ;-]

----------

## aequitas

misschien ff update-modules draaien. Dan maakt ie een nieuw modules bestand aan.

MODERATOR GARO:

Het "update-modules" is in de nieuwe baselayout vervangen door "modules-update". Op het moment van deze edit, bestaat "update-modules" nog wel maar is het een symbolische link naar "modules-update". Binnen een onbekende tijd zal "update-modules" waarschijnlijk helemaal verdwijnen.

----------

## JefP@@

het 2e antwoord lijkt me correct

----------

## voidzero

mij niet; gentoo gebruikt toch grub??

----------

## H-Pi

hij zegt ook2e ANTWOORD, niet 2e POST, dus niet dat LiLo verhaal maar dat over modules-update, dat lijkt me het goede idd

----------

## voidzero

je hoeft niet zo te schreeuwen joh

en trouwens, een reply is in de nederlandse phpbb een 'antwoord'

dus  :Razz: 

----------

## H-Pi

ja ach, ik had ook [b ] kunnen doen ipv hoofdletters, maar ik bedoelde, lees nou ff goed, het 2e antwoord is die van aequitas

----------

## H-Pi

edit: dubbelpostLast edited by H-Pi on Mon Sep 30, 2002 3:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

